# Nipertropin rhgh



## BigTruck (Nov 12, 2012)

So I bought this kit of HGH from a very reliable source. I've read conflicting reviews and want to know If anyone has had an experience with it or knows anything about this batch. I've been taking 2 iu's twice a day Mon through Fri. My appetite has increased a little. When I added the bacto water I shook and bubbles lasted for about a half hour. The powder stays in a clump and will slide up and down the bottle. Any tips on how to test for GH and any other advice will be immensely appreciated ;-)


----------



## g0re (Nov 12, 2012)

For some more info for u guys, the label on the vials says Gemstone Pharma., and came in a plain white box.

Hopefully my buddy here will post a pic of them for u guys


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 12, 2012)

never shake the vial to mix it.  be gentle, swirl it around at the bottom.

private med labs is a private blood work site, they have offices everywhere.  if you city type area il bet theres one close by.  

pin 6-10iu and get a blood test 1-2.5hrs later..


----------



## Curiosity (Nov 12, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> never shake the vial to mix it.  be gentle, swirl it around at the bottom.
> 
> private med labs is a private blood work site, they have offices everywhere.  if you city type area il bet theres one close by.
> 
> pin 6-10iu and get a blood test 1-2.5hrs later..



Yes use Private Med Labs, you go to a private office, get blood drawn, and they e-mail you the results. You want a GH serum test. That will tell you whether you have legit GH or not. If you wanna post up your results on here the bros will be happy to take a look.

A blood test is the only way you can know for sure if it's legit or not. I mean if you get it from a source you consider very reliable then you probably think it's legit, but you never know for sure until you get bloods. 

Never heard of nipertropin personally but I'm not a GH guru like some of these guys.


----------



## BigTruck (Nov 12, 2012)

Here's pics and its gemstone pharma's


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have heard conflicted reviews about this HGH, most of them were bad. But some say they were good. Never seen any bloods to back up either tho. Goodluck, hope they r real. One of IPs guys carries them and that makes me suspicious , but who knows


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 12, 2012)

I read somewhere a while back that a lot of the bros who where buying it where complaining that it was fake....but then the source claims that a lot of his long time customers who r vets swear by these nipers. Then again he is the source and he's selling it so of course he is going to say that.

But like I said who knows. Get bloods done. Only way to know for sure. Be sure to post when u do.


----------



## g0re (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah from my own research I have not been able to find anything that leads me to believe they are g2g but for matts sake, I hope they are.


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah me as well. Just use that lab Matt and get that growth hormone serum test done. Or hopefully some of the other more experienced HGH gurus chime in with some input.


----------



## BigTruck (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks cranium will do. I have a test, estro and thyroid test that I'm going in for within next few days. I'll see if I can add GH to it. If not I'll do it through a med lab. The blood I'm going in for is doc ordered but requested by me.


----------



## Curiosity (Nov 12, 2012)

h2oburymatt said:


> Thanks cranium will do. I have a test, estro and thyroid test that I'm going in for within next few days. I'll see if I can add GH to it. If not I'll do it through a med lab. The blood I'm going in for is doc ordered but requested by me.



Just so you know, if it's doc ordered, he's going to look at the results, so if you inject a bunch of GH and get a GH blood test the numbers will be way high and he'll know you're using HGH. So if you told him that and he knows, or if you think he wouldn't care, that's fine, otherwise might be better to get a private one done where only you get the results.


----------



## BigTruck (Nov 12, 2012)

Ya curiosity the Doc is a friend of mine so no worries there. Might not get ahold of him before the test though. Gonna try and  go tomorrow. Do u know about how much a private test runs?


----------



## Curiosity (Nov 12, 2012)

HGH serum test is 49.49, we can find you a coupon code for 10 or 15% off too, so should run ya about 45 bucks


----------



## BigTruck (Nov 12, 2012)

Sounds good man. Lemme know about that coupon ;-)


----------



## Curiosity (Nov 12, 2012)

*lkfoi43nf * is the coupon code for november, its good till november 30th for 15% off. Once you use them they'll e-mail you the coupon code every month.


----------



## JAXNY (Nov 12, 2012)

you say the powder stays clumped? does it finally dissolve? I had that problem with some hygetropins doing that. some vials dissolved instantly and others would stay in a large clump but would finally dissolve after about 5 min. made me suspect they were old since the exp. was scratched and reprinted on the box. look at the exp date on your bottle,. see how the type is the same print as the rest of the label. real labs dont manufacture the product and labels at the same time. thats why they stamp the date. i know this is underground but that makes it really hard to tell the real dates. although I hear if it bubbles up when you shake it that that is a good sign of legit HGH. though you should never shake it as it will degrade or destroy it.


----------



## g0re (Nov 12, 2012)

What he meant was before he added the bac water, the vials were not loose powder, it was more like a solid puck, and yeah they dissolved fine.


----------



## BigTruck (Nov 12, 2012)

Ya g0 it dissolved fine and stayed in a puck shape and when I flip upside down the whole puck will slide up and down


----------



## BigTruck (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the coupon curiosity


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 13, 2012)

If these are the grey tops from IP they are shit. Hopefully they aren't.


----------



## BigTruck (Nov 14, 2012)

Ive heard something along those lines :-( my source said something about them coming from IP. Or gemstone is someone saying they're IP


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm 90% sure they came from IP cuz he is the only one I see selling these. Sorry to inform u bro but I wouldn't even waste the money on the test if it was me. I'm tight with money tho.

But do a test , it's only 45 bucks to find oit for sure.


----------



## BigTruck (Nov 15, 2012)

Ya I'm up in new england and I have to find a lab. I haven't had any time to even go get my ordered tests done yet and doc app tomorrow lol . But I'm def looking into the lab situation.


----------



## g0re (Nov 15, 2012)

Bro, go to that website and they will send u to labcorp right near where u live.


WWW.privatemdlabs.com


----------



## BigTruck (Nov 15, 2012)

Absolutely g0 haven't had any time been tied up truckin Lol. I'm sure its a breeze to find. When I have a lil bit I'll find info and call


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 15, 2012)

Some IP sources were giving the grey tops away free when guys made a purchase. They were saying some shit like the greys didn't work if the dose was too high or some nonsense?  
I bet 69nites or Vette remember how it played out.


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 24, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> Some IP sources were giving the grey tops away free when guys made a purchase. They were saying some shit like the greys didn't work if the dose was too high or some nonsense?
> I bet 69nites or Vette remember how it played out.



Ya Ben I'm pretty sure after talking with some bros they're bunk I just can't seem to get rid of them. And I mean throw em out lol. I'll blast some and add a GH serum test when I go for bloods just to make sure before I toss em


----------

